# Question: anyone familiar with the Tesla energy coil?



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I was reading on this guy who was an amazing inventor.
he had a dream that free energy would be for everyone world wide with some simple stuff you can solder together etc.
i am not scientifically minded but after reading about this this would be amazing to use!
I went to radio shack and got some stuff and am going to do a small version to see if this indeed works.
but I thought i would ask if anyone was familiar with this and has tried it?
It would eliminate the need for a gas generator.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Most HAARP and weather modification, many war weapons are Tesla's creations magnified and he was brilliant.
I read about an energy made of simple static energy.
His greatest fear was the use of his creations by evil intent..we are experiencing this now.
There are many articles about Tesla if you Ixquick search...I don't Google.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks jayjay...never heard of ixquick. i do hate google cuz it seems it keeps track of sites i go to so all these adverts keep showing up. grrrr


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> thanks jayjay...never heard of ixquick. i do hate google cuz it seems it keeps track of sites i go to so all these adverts keep showing up. grrrr


Ixquick Protects Your Privacy!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Watch this documentary on him 

There's a story where he accidentally powered electricity to the entire city by accident when doing a tiny experiment that lit every light bulb in town


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

The idea of the Tesla coil is, technically, possible. I say technically possible in the same way that it is technically possible to colonize the inside of a volcano. Saying that something is technically possible and a good idea are not the same thing though. The idea is to transmit energy through a magnetic field, and then reduce this magnetic energy back to electrical through an open air transformer at the business end. This electrical is then turned into work (radio, mechanical force, iPod charger, etc.) by the end device, then short to ground. The type of field density required to make this work, however, would be prohibitive. That and the fact that it would make TV/radio transmission/reception or most any very sensitive electrical device (TV/radio, medical equipment, etc.) very susceptible to RFI (radio frequency interference) poses another set of problems.
The long and short of it is: it's an interesting concept, and a delightful exercise in magnetic field density calculation for the physics minded, but is an impractical and impracticable technology.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Better search engine...*



lhalfcent said:


> thanks jayjay...never heard of ixquick. i do hate google cuz it seems it keeps track of sites i go to so all these adverts keep showing up. grrrr


Try dogpile:

Dogpile Web Search

:2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This gentleman has done the only serious and well-thought-out experiments to date:






That is video number #24. Click on his "Channel" and watch all 24 videos, it is a very educational experience. I think someone should use his research and develop it further.

After it is all said and done, "There is NO FREE LUNCH" 
(no free electricty, either  )


----------

